# 1976 Anchor Hocking Pint Bicentennial Jar, still full!



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm in a bind with this jar. I found it in the woods like this, with contents still inside. I don't know what is in it. Maybe apple butter? Anyhow, the lid is completely stuck. Nothing I've tried has worked. I'm about ready to get a Dremel tool and cut the lid off. But there's risk in damaging the jar. I know these aren't worth a lot. But it would be nice to have it to go with the larger 28 ounce har I  have. Does anyone have ideas on how to unfreeze the lid?


----------



## coreya (Jan 29, 2020)

soak in hot water than tap the edge of the lid on the floor or other hard surface, or you can spray some wd-40 in the lid while upside down and let sit than do above.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 29, 2020)

coreya said:


> soak in hot water than tap the edge of the lid on the floor or other hard surface, or you can spray some wd-40 in the lid while upside down and let sit than do above.


I am going to give that a try tonight. If that doesn't work, it's Dremel time lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 29, 2020)

Crud cutter will do it. Soak your mason jar upside down. It is strong and will remove all the rust quickly.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 29, 2020)

A adjustable jar wrench helps.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Crud cutter will do it. Soak your mason jar upside down. It is strong and will remove all the rust quickly.


Thanks for your helpful advice. I don't have that wrench but do have an oil filter wrench somewhere. It might work similar.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 29, 2020)

All good advice.  Soak upside down, start with water as hot as you can get from the tap.   Let it set for an hour or two.  Little WD-40, a little tapping,   Repeat as necessary.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2020)

Wrench for jars are cheap...$6 on ebay if i remember correctly.back and forth motion after tapping lightly. Sometimes the corrosion binds back up as it rolls in the threads.


----------



## embe (Jan 31, 2020)

Depending how long it's sat, whatever was originally in there would probably have the consistency/color of apple butter, lol.  I'm curious if you figure out what it was.


----------

